# Respekt an die Entwickler



## Lutzoter (30. März 2006)

Leute also ich hab jetzt kein direktes Anliegen. Wollt einfach mal mein Respekt zollen! Hammer was ihr hier auf die Beine gestellt habt. Inventar und Rezepte auszulesen ist so ungefähr das geilste was es gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so Leute!!!

P.S.: bei mir geht im moment zwar nicht viel, aber bis jetzt hats immer irgendwann hin gehaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lasst Euch net stressen

P.S.2: scheiß auf thottbot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (30. März 2006)

Vielen Dank, freut uns natürlich sowas zu hören und spornt an noch besser zu werden! Im Moment hats wohl noch ein kleines Problem seid der neuen Verison, aber wir arbeiten dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellnix (30. März 2006)

Kann das nur nochmal unterstreichen! Die bisherige Entwicklung ist schon super und die Schnittstellen sind Zucker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so Jungs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## velvre (30. März 2006)

auch wenn manches noch nicht ganz so funktioniert kann ich mich dem lob nur anschließen. blasc.de ist für mich die page no 1. dagegen kann thottbot echt einpacken. blasc liefert infos schneller, ausführlicher und vollständiger und spricht mich auch vom design, aufbau, layout und handling her deutlich mehr an.

kann euch nur immer wieder weiter empfehlen.

lg
velvre


----------



## Socol (30. März 2006)

Also, ich schließ mich dem Lob an.

Eure Datenbank bzw. das Tool ist für mich der erste Anlaufweg vor allem anderen. Macht so weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgrim (30. März 2006)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. #1 Argument war immer noch Geschwindigkeit für Blasc. Bleibt so schnell (eure Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und das wird sich nicht ändern. Wenn ihr den Updater wieder im Griff habt, renkt sich alles andere von alleine ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wauzy (1. April 2006)

Ich liebe blasc einfach...Macht weiter so.


----------

